# Possible fish for a 29 gallon, advice please!



## Freddy (Nov 17, 2009)

Okay, I think I have a suitable list of fish for my 29 gallon tank. It includes odd fish that will catch the eye of the viewer, and the fish are pretty small. I'm thinking of having:

5 upside down catfish
6 american flagfish
7 blind cave tetras

Not sure about the blind cave tetras, they might be hard to find. But please tell me if this is overstocking, or if it's okay. I am not planning on adding any of my other fish, I'm getting rid of them.:-( I'll be sad to see them go. Here's the link to AQadvisor.com: fish list


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

That's gotta be the best idea I seen so far 
Bare in mind with these very Tetra, contrary to most Tetra, these one's pref Temp between 68-77F so not too warm for them pls.
As for the number/ stocking: I'd prop go 3 catfish (so they'd still have good amount room as adults) 4 Flagfish and 6 Tetra


----------



## Freddy (Nov 17, 2009)

Ok, new list. I'm ordering from That Fish Place, and their american flagfish are out of stock, so I'm changing to x-ray tetras instead. I'm overstocking a little because I'm planning on some fish dying in the new tank, because things haven't been going very well. Here's the new list.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Why would you plan on them dieing, that ain't a good approach :-?
I actually like the Tetra set up better then the Tetra& Flag fish set up.


----------



## Freddy (Nov 17, 2009)

The only reason I plan on some dying is because I'm having trouble cycling my tank, and I fear, in the worst-case scenario, that the ammonia I used may have some additives, even though it says "clear ammonia". And since I'm not planning on having a peacock eel anymore, it's okay for the gravel to get dirty, so I'm reverting back to fish food.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Naw, if you're cycling right now, keeping adding fish foods and keep testing water and stock them after your parameters drop again, you'll do just fine. Don't worry  Some tanks are just 'funny' and don't wanna cycle as quickly as we want them to


----------



## Freddy (Nov 17, 2009)

Well, I just solved one problem, now I've found a home for all the old fish that will get too big!:-D
The guy's a breeder who lives a good distance away from me, but he'll take good care of the fish. As soon as I get back from a funeral over the weekend, I'm going to meet him and give him the fish. Unfortunately, my mom never was very enthusiastic about my fishkeeping hobby, so she's making me take down my 10 gallon. Maybe the money I make from selling that will compensate for a part of the fish and driftwood. Not sure if I'll get plants, I'm really low on money, but as soon as I do have the money, I'll add some great plants!

And on the catfish, the only reason I had 5 is because AQadvisor.com recommended a group of at least 5.


----------



## Freddy (Nov 17, 2009)

Ok, so a question on the x-ray tetras:
I'm buying everything from thatfishplace.com, and they have a choice: normal x-ray tetras or gold x-ray tetras. I would like a little variety, but I'm fine with getting all of one kind if I can breed them. I would really like experience in breeding fish, and my guppies never bred. So can these two types inter-breed, or can they and it's just bad, or should I go with all of one or the other? I think gold tetras would not exactly be see-through, as their name, x-ray tetras, suggests, but the normal kind doesn't look see-through in pictures. So what should I get?


----------



## Kelso (Oct 28, 2009)

Do you live in PA? I live not far from That Pet Place/That Fish Place. One comment, my one friend had bought a group of five of the blind cave tetras. They are VERY VERY VERY active, so much so that it scared his other fish into hiding. They swam into his slower fish all the time, they uprooted things, and caused general chaos. They swim at all levels, mostly bottom/middle. He ended up returning them. They are really cool fish, but keep in mind their behavior. As for the X-Ray tetras, the Gold ones are a breed of the same species. They can breed together, the Gold and the regulars, but you'll create somewhat different looking tetras if you breed them. Both are see through, but the colored parts on the gold x-ray tetra are well...more golden.


----------



## Freddy (Nov 17, 2009)

No, I live in AL, but I can order online. I'm just having some trouble. They want me to pay shipping for two different orders! No matter if I order the two different kinds of x-ray tetras or one kind, they want to ship the upside down catfish separately! Why?!:-?


----------



## Kelso (Oct 28, 2009)

Call them and place the order with a live person. That can hopefully solve it =)


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

It may be that the two different types of fish are shipping from separate locations.


----------



## Kelso (Oct 28, 2009)

I doubt it...they have only one location. One of the species may be on back order?


----------



## PRichs87 (Dec 30, 2009)

They will be putting the upside down catfish and tetras in different containers that require different boxes would be my guess, but thats just a guess.


----------



## Freddy (Nov 17, 2009)

Kelso said:


> Call them and place the order with a live person. That can hopefully solve it =)


How do I place it with a live person? Should I just call them and tell them I'd like to place an order, or what? And then what should I say if the person says, "alright, that'll be $60 shipping, and $30 for the fish."?


----------



## PRichs87 (Dec 30, 2009)

shipping for fish is really high because they do not want them to die neither do you. so they take a lot of precautions


----------



## Kelso (Oct 28, 2009)

Order at 1-888-842-8738

When they tell you the price, say you would like an explanation of the charges.


----------



## Freddy (Nov 17, 2009)

PRichs87 said:


> shipping for fish is really high because they do not want them to die neither do you. so they take a lot of precautions


I know that, but they want me to pay shipping for two orders of fish instead of one. I think I'll place the order with a person, by phone.


----------



## stephanieleah (Oct 31, 2009)

Freddy said:


> Well, I just solved one problem, now I've found a home for all the old fish that will get too big!:-D
> The guy's a breeder who lives a good distance away from me, but he'll take good care of the fish. As soon as I get back from a funeral over the weekend, I'm going to meet him and give him the fish. Unfortunately, my mom never was very enthusiastic about my fishkeeping hobby, so she's making me take down my 10 gallon. Maybe the money I make from selling that will compensate for a part of the fish and driftwood. Not sure if I'll get plants, I'm really low on money, but as soon as I do have the money, I'll add some great plants!
> 
> And on the catfish, the only reason I had 5 is because AQadvisor.com recommended a group of at least 5.


I'm so glad to hear it! I've been following your threads and keeping up on your beeswax because I think we're in the same boat on some things... I've never had to adopt out fish but imagine it could be hard.


----------



## Freddy (Nov 17, 2009)

Ok, I did find a new home for the fish, but I haven't given them out yet. The guy lives about an hour away from me, so I'm waiting until the 14th, when my sister has a basketball game out there. I called him and asked if he would still meet me and take the fish if I sold any, and he said that would be fine, and I asked if he would be willing to buy any, since I'm starting a new tank, and he said he didn't buy fish, but he bred _Synodontis_ and he would trade me some for my fish. I would still like to have the original fish I picked out, but he doesn't have any upside down catfish or tetras. So can I get any species of _Synodontis_ (catfish) without overstocking my tank? Just... any bottomfeeders, since all my other fish swim in the top water areas?


----------



## Freddy (Nov 17, 2009)

Just looked at AQadvisor.com, and it looks like upside down catfish are the only _Synodontis_ that can be kept in a 29 gallon. Oh well. At least the other fish will be in a better home!


----------



## Freddy (Nov 17, 2009)

Ok, so I'm in a dilemma. On breeding, it looks like I can only breed one kind of fish. Blind cave tetras need hard alkaline water, x-ray tetras need soft acid water, and upside down catfish need soft acid water. And blind cave tetras need to have the water cooled to breed, I think if I just keep the temp. at the top of their general range and lower it to the bottom of the other fish's range that will work.


----------



## Freddy (Nov 17, 2009)

Any advice on puffers?


----------

